# Wi State fair



## drumlinridgewinery (May 10, 2015)

I haven't stopped smiling since yesterday when I found out I won 2 best of categories at the WI state fair wine competition. Best dry Vinifera with a Sauvignon Blanc (WE Kit). And Best Berry Sweet with a Black Raspberry which all came from the fence line and a few tame ones we grow right on our property.

Riding on a high right now. Cheers Everyone!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 10, 2015)

That's fantastic, DrumlinRidge! 

I am curious why you are just learning this now.... Did it take them 9 mos. to release the results, or did you just miss the announcement last year?


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (May 10, 2015)

The 2015 competition was yesterday and Friday Sour Grapes.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (May 10, 2015)

That's terrific! Congratulations!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 10, 2015)

drumlinridgewinery said:


> The 2015 competition was yesterday and Friday Sour Grapes.



Oh, I see. _Mea culpa._ I just assumed that it was held in conjunction with the Fair itself. (But you know what happens when you assume!)

Congrats again!


----------



## richmke (May 10, 2015)

Congrats. I should do that next year. I'll have a bunch ready for entry.

They have a Fortified class. I wonder if you they still want 750ml of port, or will 375ml do?


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (May 10, 2015)

Rich I think for the fortified they need 2 375L but not sure. Need to be entered usually by April 1 ish. Maybe look into the WI vintners group as they run this for the state fair. I have entered the last 2 years and have been happy so far.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 10, 2015)

Congratulations!

You should feel very proud !


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 11, 2015)

Congrats! Nice job.


----------



## Rodnboro (May 11, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Angelina (May 13, 2015)

Congrats, and Cheers!


----------



## JohnT (May 18, 2015)

Congrats and very well earned!


----------

